# Central New York



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any News?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 4th
17, 20, 24, 29, 30, 33, 47, 49, 62.

Amateur to 3rd
3, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 38, 40, 43.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright Al..... Go Gettum!!!!

But it's not over til it's over...... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

*Qual Results*

Qual Results
1st 16. Way to go Kate Simonds
2nd 5 Good job Paul
3rd 9 
4th 22 Way to go Missy
RJ 21
J. 1, 6, 13, 20, 26


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th
8, 9, 12, 14, 17, 22, 28, 30, 32, 33, 38, 43.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open
1st 24
Congratulatons Bill Goldstein on your new FC
FC Dixie City Jam II
2nd 49
3rd 30
4th 62
RJ 47
J 17, 20, 29, 33

I'm pretty sure the above is correct.

Am just finished, waiting on placements
Don't know about the Derby


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

If I read that correctly a big congrats to Andrea. Is this the first open for Charlotte?? Mighty impressive to place in the first go around. Looks like Al had a pretty nice weekend.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur
1st 33 way to go Jerry Bailey
2nd 32 great job Jerry Hoddy
3rd 38 yea Grace Mondrosch
4th 30 Whitney Ralph
RJ 8
J 9, 12, 14, 17, 22, 43.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Qual Results*



Breck said:


> Qual Results
> 1st 16. Way to go Kate Simonds
> 2nd 5 Good job Paul
> 3rd 9
> ...


Sending out the Judy beacon :wink: #26 is a Golden. Congrats Jennifer & Lexi.

M


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Never mind Judy.
WAY TO GO JENNIFER AND LEXI!
Your fans, 
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, congratulations to Jennifer.

But, but, but...

Gerald Bailey and Grace Mondrosch handled their Goldens to FIRST and THIRD in the AMATEUR.

That's fantastic.



Breck said:


> Amateur
> 1st 35 way to go Jerry Bailey
> 2nd 32 great job Jerry Hoddy
> 3rd 38 yea Grace Mondrosch
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Breck said:


> Amateur
> 1st 35 way to go Jerry Bailey


Breck,

Jerry's dog was #33. #35 was Judy R's dog. So which do we cheer for? :wink:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

BOTH would be my guess!  

kg


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Listen smarty pants, I do not own pom poms. But a win on one of those dogs will get him to Utah next month. And I like to keep my stats up to date. :wink:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry typo my bad
Jerry Won with # 33.
Judy did not run.

Actually at the placements they announced 35 as the winner by mistake and everyone laughed and someone commented that Judy didn't even have to show up to win. LOL


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Listen smarty pants, I do not own pom poms. But a win on one of those dogs will get him to Utah next month. And I like to keep my stats up to date.


I'd like to go on record as cheering for ALL dogs that are able to compete at this level, REGARDLESS of their fluffiness or lack thereof! :wink: 

I don't _need_ no stinkin' pom-poms regards,:lol:

kg


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Jennifer and Lex on your Jam in Q.

Wahoooo to Jerry Bailey & Jester for your win in AM and to Grace with Spud for your 3rd. 

Anyone have news on the derby?


Paula


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations to Jennifer and Lex on your Jam in Q.
> 
> Wahoooo to Jerry Bailey & Jester for your win in AM and to Grace with Spud for your 3rd.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the congrats!!! And Lexie's son Rocky, owned by Dave Cheatham jammed the Derby at Western Montana.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Whitney on your 4th in the amat


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*CNY spring Derby results*

Here you go Derby fans. Thank you CNY folks for all your hard work.
1st #16 DOOZY S. Kurlansky / M. Mosher
2nd #1 POSSUM M. Stroud-Swingle / Mosher
3rd #6 BLUE Paul Mocciaro / Al Arthur
4th #5 TANK - Lenny Rentel
RJ #13 CRASH M. Stroud-Swingle / Mosher
Jams - 
#4 MONTY M. Stroud-Swingle / Mosher
#8 BAT Miles Price / Ted McCue
#10 SKEETER M. Stroud-Swingle / Mosher
#12 GUS - Dan Price
#19 ROSE M. Stroud-Swingle / Mosher
#20 PURDEY Tracey Miller / J. Adsit


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jennifer and Purdey. She is on a roll!!!!

Paula 8)


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Paula said! She obviously had an EXCELLENT part time winter bird person.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> What Paula said! She obviously had an *EXCELLENT part time winter bird person.*


*


Gee, I wonder who that might be??????????    

Paula*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't know for sure but I hear she works cheap...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Don't know for sure but I hear she works cheap...


Heck, I heard she even supplies the cookies!!!!!!!!!

Tea cake lovin' regards,

Andy


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Jerry, Ted, Whitney and Ted.

Mary Beth


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Never mind Judy.


 ....well....

Congratulations!!!! ... Jennifer and #26, Porjay's Alix MH ** OD..."Lexie"...Qualifying JAM ...and.... to Jennifer, again...  

.. #20, Light Farm's Purdey Browne "PURDEY", Derby JAM !!

WOW  ...Jerry Bailey & Bro's Counterfeit Folly *** .."Jester" ..Amateur First  Congratulations, Jerry!!

..and Amateur Third!!..#38..Trifecta This Spudz For You *** .."Spud" .. and Grace Mondrosch and Lisa Kane..Congratulations!! ..the same to both on...

..Trifecta's Bet On Me *** .."Em"..Amateur JAM  

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> > Listen smarty pants, I do not own pom poms. But a win on one of those dogs will get him to Utah next month. And I like to keep my stats up to date.
> 
> 
> I'd like to go on record as cheering for ALL dogs that are able to compete at this level, REGARDLESS of their fluffiness or lack thereof! :wink:
> ...





> no stinkin' pom-poms regards


 ... :shock:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

You _did_ notice the " :lol: " (laughing out loud) icon at the end, right Judy? 

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> You _did_ notice the " :lol: " (laughing out loud) icon at the end, right Judy?
> 
> kg


..it's all in fun! 8)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

_Now_ you're talkin'! :wink: 

Roger that regards,

kg


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

:shock: i believe Doozy has run in 4 derbies, winning 3 and placing 3rd in the other!

congrats to Steve and Mark!-paul


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

paul young said:


> :shock: i believe Doozy has run in 4 derbies, winning 3 and placing 3rd in the other!
> 
> congrats to Steve and Mark!-paul


He is a REALLY nice (Duh!?!) dog! At the Derby in Maine he never put a foot down wrong. He definitely earned that win!!!

M


----------

